# Kakteenblüten 2013



## Echinopsis (6. Mai 2013)

Liebe Pflanzenfreunde,

es ist wieder soweit, die ersten Blüten der Kakteen in diesem Jahr zeigen Ihre Schönheit!

lG
Daniel


----------



## Echinopsis (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: Kakteenblüten 2013*

Hallo zusammen!

Eine kleine Auswahl der letzten Tage/Wochen:


----------



## Echinopsis (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: Kakteenblüten 2013*

Hallo zusammen,

ein paar meiner Lieblingsblüten der letzten Monate kurz zusammengefasst:


----------



## Echinopsis (14. Juli 2013)

*AW: Kakteenblüten 2013*

..ein paar besonders schöne Neolloydias (u.a!!):


----------



## Sternie (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: Kakteenblüten 2013*

Jedes Jahr eine einzige Blüze. Einen Tag da und dann fängt sie schon wieder an zu verwelken. 
Dafür hat die Blüte aber auch jedesmal einen Durchmesser von ca. 15-20 cm


----------

